# 28 Nov 16- CF-18 crash, Cold Lake - Pilot Killed



## brihard (28 Nov 2016)

Just breaking, a CF-18 went down over Cold Lake. Condition of the pilot unknown, active SAR believed in progress. 417 Sqn working to secure the crash site.

http://www.ctvnews.ca/mobile/politics/cf-18-fighter-jet-crashes-near-cold-lake-1.3180360


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Nov 2016)

A friendly reminder ...


----------



## brihard (28 Nov 2016)

Yup. Thy're quoting CAF on the crash and the rescue efforts though, so this ain't BS.


----------



## slayer/raptor (28 Nov 2016)

CBC news has reported that the Commander of the Air Force has confirmed the pilot did not survive the crash. Condolences to the family.


----------



## dimsum (28 Nov 2016)

RIP.


----------



## MilEME09 (28 Nov 2016)

> CTVNews.ca Staff
> Published Monday, November 28, 2016 2:26PM EST
> Last Updated Monday, November 28, 2016 3:02PM EST
> 
> ...



R.I.P.


----------



## SupersonicMax (28 Nov 2016)

A large part of the CLAWR is in Saskatchewan.

RIP...


----------



## observor 69 (28 Nov 2016)

Sad news to hear. 
RIP


----------



## RocketRichard (28 Nov 2016)

High Flight

Oh! I have slipped the surly bonds of Earth
And danced the skies on laughter-silvered wings;
Sunward I've climbed, and joined the tumbling mirth
Of sun-split clouds, — and done a hundred things
You have not dreamed of — wheeled and soared and swung
High in the sunlit silence. Hov'ring there,
I've chased the shouting wind along, and flung
My eager craft through footless halls of air. . . .​
Up, up the long, delirious burning blue
I've topped the wind-swept heights with easy grace
Where never lark, or ever eagle flew —
And, while with silent, lifting mind I've trod
The high untrespassed sanctity of space,
Put out my hand, and touched the face of God.​
— John Gillespie Magee, Jr

Condolences to the pilot's family, comrades and friends. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Nov 2016)

Condolences to family, colleagues & friends


----------



## s2184 (28 Nov 2016)

RIP!


----------



## jollyjacktar (28 Nov 2016)

Condolences to family, colleagues & friends


----------



## estoguy (28 Nov 2016)

Condolences to the pilot's family, friends and comrades.  Sad day.


----------



## NavyShooter (28 Nov 2016)

Rest peacefully.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (28 Nov 2016)

Condolences to the pilots family, friends and comrades.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 Nov 2016)

RIP  

Condolences to the family, friends and loved ones, and to our Fighter community.


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Nov 2016)

RIP


----------



## observor 69 (29 Nov 2016)

Pilot killed in CF-18 crash was 10-year veteran, engaged to be married

'I can tell you first hand how much of a incredible person he was,' 4 Wing commander says.

The Canadian Forces pilot killed in Monday's fatal fighter jet crash near Cold Lake, Alta., was a 10-year veteran flying a routine training mission.

Capt. Thomas McQueen was engaged to be married soon, said Col. Paul Doyle, commander of 4 Wing Cold Lake.


McQueen's CF-18  went down Monday on the the Cold Lake Air Weapons Range, which straddles the Alberta-Saskatchewan border.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/cf-18-cold-lake-crash-canadian-forces-1.3872347


----------



## Max Power22 (30 Nov 2016)

R.I.P.


----------



## AbdullahD (1 Dec 2016)

Baden Guy said:
			
		

> Pilot killed in CF-18 crash was 10-year veteran, engaged to be married
> 
> 'I can tell you first hand how much of a incredible person he was,' 4 Wing commander says.
> 
> ...



My condolences to the Family and the fiancé, tragic loss.


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Dec 2016)

This just out ...


> Media are invited to the public funeral of Captain Thomas McQueen.
> 
> What:  Military funeral to commemorate the life of Captain Thomas McQueen, a CF-18 pilot with 401 Tactical Fighter Squadron at 4 Wing Cold Lake, Alta., who was killed on November 28, 2016 during a training mission. Four CF-18 Hornets from 3 Wing Bagotville, Que. will conduct a flyby during the ceremony. Following the service, a procession will travel along an extended Highway of Heroes to Ottawa, Ont., for the private internment of Captain McQueen at the Beechwood National Cemetery of Canada.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Feb 2017)

This from the CF Flight Safety folks ...


> *CF188747 Hornet - From the Investigator*
> 
> Report / November 28, 2016 / Project number: CF188747 - A Category
> 
> ...


----------



## dimsum (6 Apr 2018)

CBC article about the investigation report. 



> Distraction, pilot error blamed in fatal CF-18 crash near Cold Lake, Alta.
> 
> Distraction in the cockpit was likely to blame for a fighter jet crash near Cold Lake, Alta., that killed a Canadian Forces pilot, an investigation concludes.
> 
> ...



http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/cf-18-fighter-jet-cold-lake-crash-thomas-mcqueen-report-1.4608199

Final DFS report:

http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/en/flight-safety/article-template-flight-safety.page?doc=cf188747-hornet-epilogue-flight-safety-investigation-report/izkjob7m


----------



## Loachman (18 Apr 2018)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> CBC article about the investigation report.
> 
> 
> 
> > Distraction, _*pilot error blamed*_



Silly CBC.

Flight Safety investigations determine cause factors, or the most likely cause factors when clear evidence is lacking, and do not _*ever*_ assign "blame". The intent is to prevent future occurrences.

"Error" is not a listed cause factor. "Error" is extremely imprecise and unhelpful.

Most aircrew, especially those involved in certain types of military flying, will have close calls. Some will have very close calls. Others will never realize that they had one, or how close they came.

The differences between life and death in aviation are often measured in split-seconds and thousandths of an inch.

Some are killed by otherwise trivial things. Some survive things that should have killed them. Some are killed because of a chain of events that began many years before their final flight. Some are killed because of normal human physiological or mental reactions in abnormal circumstances; we did not evolve to fly.

Some of us are lucky; some of us many times over.

Others, unfortunately, are not.


----------



## OceanBonfire (23 Jan 2019)

> *CF-18 fighter pilot fined $2,000 after pleading guilty to flying too low*
> 
> The Canadian Press
> Published Tuesday, January 22, 2019 10:15PM EST
> ...



https://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/cf-18-fighter-pilot-fined-2-000-after-pleading-guilty-to-flying-too-low-1.4265047

https://globalnews.ca/news/4877212/fighter-pilot-fined-cold-lake-air-force/


----------

